# Pets on planes



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am planning a trip into Europe shortly and I am trying to cover all eventualits and emegencies, we will be taking our dog of course but if we need to get back quick can we take pet on an airplane I read Monach and BA carry pets but can't find any info on their web sites.

Has anyone on here ever taken their pet on a plane ?

Loddy


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Most airlines - certainly the traditional ones - will carry pets, but usually only in the cargo hold in a suitable cage/carrier. A few airlines - Lufthansa is an example - will allow you to carry a dog weighing less than 7kg in the cabin on some flights.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets*

Hi

An interesting topic and one that I researched a while ago.

Most low cost carriers cannot carry animals at all. They are not members of the PETS travel scheme. Any transport provider than conveys animals must be registered to do so.

Certain scheduled airline can carry pets - but there will be minimal info on websites as the pet goes in the luggage bay and is therefore classed as freight.

At the time of me looking into all this, I was based at Lake Garda. This is two years ago. BA could carry animals but only on certain flights due to the size of the "hold" on the aircraft. One route that sticks in my mind was Milan to Gatwick. I cannot remember the exact price, but it was cheaper for me to fly first class or what ever it is called, than place a dog in the boot.

Some airlines will allow a small animal in the passenger area if the animal is of a certain size and is fully secured in a small cage. KLM/Air France is one such operator.

Back in January 2007, I was at Milan Orio al Serio airport and I was dropping my friend off who was returning to England. At the check-in desk was a huge dog. The owner was Dutch and she told me that dog was going inside the saloon with the passengers. I do not know if it was a domestic or international flight. I can just imagine the expression on someone's face when the dog sat down for a cup of tea and a bacon roll on the aircraft.

Russell


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I too have done a little research as we were going to fly our dog out to the States for an extended stay (left her with a friend in the end).

There are companies which do the whole thing for you and I gleaned a lot of info from them. I also spoke to a friend who is a breeder and exports puppies all over the world  She told me that Amsterdam was very good at transportation and she had actually driven a puppy there once to get it on the right flight rather than have the poor thing change flights somewhere.

I know that Americans fly their dogs in the cabins on internal flights so carriers based there might be a bit more accomodating :wink: 

I think the carriers that are part of the PETS scheme are listed somewhere on the DEFRA website. I found it very difficult getting info from the actual airline. I think the cargo people would rather not carry animals at all :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys 

Loddy


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Loddy,
Here's the link you want. Lists approved air carriers by DEFRA.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/routes_europe.htm

Regards


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Pests on planes... well there are the drunks and the screaming kids but the worst was the flight attendant that kept trying to tuck a blanket around me, I'm sure he was trying to "cop a feel"....


























Ohhh! PETS on Planes...errhhm...yes. Forget what I said


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

You may be better looking in the free papers (Spain) there are plenty of people advertising pet TAXI to UK.Less stress for pet and owner


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Flying from Doha to Bahrain once I saw an enourmous Eagle perched on the armrest of its own first class seat with his owner in the next seat.


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

I took my dog to San Francisco with United some years ago. He went in the hold as accompanied excess baggage and it only cost $110. Unaccompanied would have cost almost ten times as much. He was in a crate for 15 hours, but it didn't seem to bother him; he didn't even mess his crate.


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

*dogs on planes*

We travel to the Canaries regulary with our Jack Russell, most of the european flights allow pets on board with you if they are less than 6kg, or 8kg with Iberia and Air Europa, or above this weight in the hold. We have personally flown with Air Berlin from Dusseldorf, Spanair from Madrid and Tuifly from Brussels and would recommend any of them. Then just get a one way car hire to Calais and the Calais to Dover ferry will allow pets without a car. The car hire is cheap but for a one way over the channel they add £1000, so best to pick up another car in the UK. The charges for the pet in the cabin vary a little, free with Tuifly to maybe £30 each way with the others, much much cheaper then flying your pet into the UK as they are only allowed in the hold and none of the charters allow them.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

AberdeenAngus: it's quite a usual sight on flights around the Gulf. However one Gulf Air stewardess got herself in a little bit of disciplinary bother when she cheerfully asked the owner if his budgie talked (allegedly)! 8O


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Right then this means that the next dog we get has got to be under 8kg so that we can fly anywhere we want :lol: 
Trouble is him indoors doesn't like little ones :roll: 

He likes Whippets so if we got one of those and starved it before the flight that might work :lol: 

JOKING JOKING

Pat


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Over 8kg and they have to go in the hold, but it's still around the same price & a good deal, you just check your pet in at the same time as your luggage. Our neighbour takes their Golden Retriever and she hasn't had any problems so far, even on an indirect flight via Madrid!


----------

